#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Which is the best place to visit/trek during December in Sri Lanka?

## subasan

I am planning to visit a hilly/mountainous area for a small trek in the month of December. The time period is for 4 days including travel from Colombo. Can you suggest me some peculiar places as I am new to Sri Lanka.

----------


## Bhavya

> I am planning to visit a hilly/mountainous area for a small trek in the month of December. The time period is for 4 days including travel from Colombo. Can you suggest me some peculiar places as I am new to Sri Lanka.



Nuwara Eliya is the best place to visit in December, you will welcome by blooming flowers along the way.

----------


## subasan

> Nuwara Eliya is the best place to visit in December, you will welcome by blooming flowers along the way.


That's nice. Can you suggest some offbeat places in Nuwara Elliya or is there any other hippie town nearby?

----------


## Bhavya

> That's nice. Can you suggest some offbeat places in Nuwara Elliya or is there any other hippie town nearby?


Yeah Sure, Gregory Lake, Victoria Park, Bale Bazaar, Tea Estates, strawberry fields and Ambewela Farm are some of the best places to visit in Nuwara Eliya. Badulla town is situated nearby Nuwara Eliya. Where Dunhinda waterfalls situated and you can enjoy the Badulla to Ella train ride as well.

----------


## subasan

> Yeah Sure, Gregory Lake, Victoria Park, Bale Bazaar, Tea Estates, strawberry fields and Ambewela Farm are some of the best places to visit in Nuwara Eliya. Badulla town is situated nearby Nuwara Eliya. Where Dunhinda waterfalls situated and you can enjoy the Badulla to Ella train ride as well.


Thanks. I will surely check those places if possible.

----------

